# Alessandria-Milan: martedì 26 gennaio ore 21.00 - TV Rai



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandria-Milan, martedì 26 gennaio 2016 ore 21.00.

Gara di andata della prima semifinale di Tim Cup, il Milan incontra la sopresa Alessandria.

La gara è in programma martedì 26 gennaio 2016 alle ore 21.00 presso lo stadio Olimpico di Torino.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta da Rai2.

A seguire tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sicuramente un gol ce lo facciamo fare, nessun dubbio


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Vediamo che si combina.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dovremmo vincere agevolmente ma non si mai.


----------



## S T B (23 Gennaio 2016)

la mia paura è che sottovalutiamo la partita


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2016)

il rischio di figura di melma è altissimo.


----------



## Tic (23 Gennaio 2016)

La pareggiamo. Scontatissimo.
E poi saremmo felici perchè avremmo il vantaggio dei gol in transferta


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2016)

Scenderemo in campo così secondo me:


Abbiati

Calabria Zapata Romagnoli De Sciglio

Boateng Poli Bertolacci Bonaventura

Adriano Balotelli
​


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Loro hanno appena acquistato Iocolano (era il capitano del mio Bassano, immensa tristezza) che è un giocatore top della Lega Pro. Quindi una cosa è certa, in questo momento sono carichi a mille. Occhio a non sottovalutare.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Bonaventura DEVE riposare


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura DEVE riposare



La qualificazione va chiusa all'andata, subito. Questi avranno uno stadio pieno di loro tifosi, niente da perdere, correranno a mille, un nuovo grande acquisto che porta entusiasmo. Bisogna partire forte per spegnere ogni loro entusiasmo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La qualificazione va chiusa all'andata, subito. Questi avranno uno stadio pieno di loro tifosi, niente da perdere, correranno a mille, un nuovo grande acquisto che porta entusiasmo. Bisogna partire forte per spegnere ogni loro entusiasmo.



abbiamo il derby
è l'alessandria


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> abbiamo il derby
> è l'alessandria



Due sono le categorie di differenza, non ci piove, ma QUESTO MILAN ha dimostrato di saper andare in difficoltà anche con avversarsi decisamente più scarsi. Con il Crotone se andavamo a casa non c'era niente da dire. Quindi prima di imbottire la squadra di riserve ci penserei due volte. Qualche titolare fuori ci può stare, per carità se non lo fai in queste partite quando lo fai? Però una rivoluzione non la farei assolutamente, chiudo la qualificazione all'andata e poi al ritorno eventualmente me la gioco come la partita del cuore.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2016)

Qualora le cose dovessero andar male (tocchiamo ferro), spero solo di non dover leggere robe tipo: "ma siamo proprio sicuri che i giocatori dell'Alessandria siano meno forti dei nostri ?"


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Due sono le categorie di differenza, non ci piove, ma QUESTO MILAN ha dimostrato di saper andare in difficoltà anche con avversarsi decisamente più scarsi. Con il Crotone se andavamo a casa non c'era niente da dire. Quindi prima di imbottire la squadra di riserve ci penserei due volte.* Qualche titolare fuori ci può stare*, per carità se non lo fai in queste partite quando lo fai? Però una rivoluzione non la farei assolutamente, chiudo la qualificazione all'andata e poi al ritorno eventualmente me la gioco come la partita del cuore.


appunto jack
tutti gli altri giocassero pure...


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appunto jack
> tutti gli altri giocassero pure...



Io uno come lui non lo terrei mai fuori, poi se le cose vanno bene al sessantesimo lo tolgo. Ho i brividi a pensare a chi potrebbe giocare al suo posto.


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Qualora le cose dovessero andar male (tocchiamo ferro), spero solo di non dover leggere robe tipo: "ma siamo proprio sicuri che i giocatori dell'Alessandria siano meno forti dei nostri ?"



 sarebbero capaci di dirlo pur di difendere l'indifendibile


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Gennaio 2016)

Cerchiamo di non fare la piu' brutta figura del calcio mondiale degli ultimo 20 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Se questa partita non finisce almeno con due gol di scarto sarebbe una vergogna...ma da una squadra che è stata messa in crisi dal Crotone a San Siro ci si può attendere di tutto...

Onestamente dovrebbero vincere senza difficoltà perfino le riserve...


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Un minimo di turnover sarebbe auspicabile, il problema è che i giocatori che dovrebbero essere coinvolti, tipo Calabria e Josè Mauri, non vedono il campo da mesi.
E, sinceramente, se fare turnover significa vedere de sciglio terzino, poli a centrocampo e boateng esterno, meglio che giochino i titolari, anche considerando che dovremo già sorbirci abbiati in porta e zapata centrale difensivo.
Balotelli titolare ce lo dovremmo essere evitato, spero in Niang esterno con Bacca-Luiz Adriano davanti.


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quale turn over dai, si gioca per il nulla e ci mettiamo a fare turn over?
Bonaventura deve giocare, non siamo nelle condizioni di lasciare fuori i giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Sarà Irrati l'arbitro di Alessandria-Milan.*


----------



## Black (25 Gennaio 2016)

io sono d'accordo per fare turnover. Quindi lasciamo a riposo Sheva, Kakà, Nesta, Seedorf e Maldini dentro Mortolivo Pentolacci e Mexes... scusate un po' di malinconia per quando, pensando alla Champions, la coppetta la giocavamo veramente con le riserve.

Scherzi a parte, turnover de che? Si va a Torino con i titolari e solo in caso di vittoria con almeno 2 gol di scarto al ritorno si gioca con le riserve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> io sono d'accordo per fare turnover. Quindi lasciamo a riposo Sheva, Kakà, Nesta, Seedorf e Maldini dentro Mortolivo Pentolacci e Mexes... scusate un po' di malinconia per quando, pensando alla Champions, la coppetta la giocavamo veramente con le riserve.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, turnover de che? Si va a Torino con i titolari e solo in caso di vittoria con almeno 2 gol di scarto al ritorno si gioca con le riserve.



io farei turnover che abbiamo il derby, al ritorno se ce bisogno parti coi titolari


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

cambierei modulo e giocherei a 3 a metacampo boa o Honda trequartista dietro due punte a caso, così riposano magari bacca Bonaventura ecc ecc, in difesa farei riposare pure romagnoli


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Gennaio 2016)

Vincere la Coppa è più importante che vincere il derby, quindi migliore formazione possibile e forse non basta neanche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Gennaio 2016)

Io schiererei:

Abbiati
Calabria Simic Zapata De Sciglio
Poli De Jong J Mauri Boateng
L. Adriano Balotelli​
Giochiamo contro una squadra rivelazione ma sempre di lega pro, bisogna capire se le nostre alternative sono all'altezza, male che vada c'è il ritorno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io schiererei:
> 
> Abbiati
> Calabria Simic Zapata De Sciglio
> ...



oppure arretra de Jong e lo metti al posto di simic e fai giocare Honda in fascia, ma gli uomini devono essere questi, bastano e avanzano


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Vincere la Coppa è più importante che vincere il derby, quindi migliore formazione possibile e forse non basta neanche.



non basta per cosa?? siamo serie dai, con le riserve vinciamo minimo 3-0, coi titolari gliene dobbiamo fare 6 o 7


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2016)

*I convocati del Milan:
*

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io schiererei:
> 
> Abbiati
> Calabria Simic Zapata De Sciglio
> ...



Io da anni vado allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, tra l'altro proprio nel girone dove è presente l'Alessandria, ti dico una cosa. Mai come quest'anno il livello del girone A è stato cosi alto, 5-6 squadre non sfigurerebbero assolutamente in serie B te l'assicuro, l'Alessandria ha soffiato (al mio Bassano) il giocatore più forte della Lega Pro proprio ieri. 

Se hanno eliminato due squadre di A (Genoa e Palermo) ed alcune di B non è assolutamente un caso, questi corrono come dannati e giocano al calcio. Non hanno nulla da perdere e saranno trascinati da 15.000 tifosi. Se gli concediamo un pizzico di fiducia si rischia davvero la brutta figura, con il Crotone ne abbiamo avuto la prova. 

Dentro la miglior formazione possibile ed ammazziamoli fin da subito.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da anni vado allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, tra l'altro proprio nel girone dove è presente l'Alessandria, ti dico una cosa. Mai come quest'anno il livello del girone A è stato cosi alto, 5-6 squadre non sfigurerebbero assolutamente in serie B te l'assicuro, l'Alessandria ha soffiato (al mio Bassano) il giocatore più forte della Lega Pro proprio ieri.
> 
> *Se hanno eliminato due squadre di A (Genoa e Palermo) ed alcune di B non è assolutamente un caso, questi corrono come dannati e giocano al calcio. Non hanno nulla da perdere e saranno trascinati da 15.000 tifosi. Se gli concediamo un pizzico di fiducia si rischia davvero la brutta figura, con il Crotone ne abbiamo avuto la prova.
> 
> Dentro la miglior formazione possibile ed ammazziamoli fin da subito.*



d'accordissimo con te ! io sono molto preoccupato per questa partita, non mi fido proprio della squadra.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da anni vado allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, tra l'altro proprio nel girone dove è presente l'Alessandria, ti dico una cosa. Mai come quest'anno il livello del girone A è stato cosi alto, 5-6 squadre non sfigurerebbero assolutamente in serie B te l'assicuro, l'Alessandria ha soffiato (al mio Bassano) il giocatore più forte della Lega Pro proprio ieri.
> 
> Se hanno eliminato due squadre di A (Genoa e Palermo) ed alcune di B non è assolutamente un caso, questi corrono come dannati e giocano al calcio. Non hanno nulla da perdere e saranno trascinati da 15.000 tifosi. Se gli concediamo un pizzico di fiducia si rischia davvero la brutta figura, con il Crotone ne abbiamo avuto la prova.
> 
> Dentro la miglior formazione possibile ed ammazziamoli fin da subito.



Io li ho visti contro il Genoa e mi hanno impressionato molto per l'organizzazione tattica. E tecnicamente non sono affatto messi male, anzi..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.
> ...



out jack..


----------



## Milanforever63 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Partite ( sia andata che ritorno ) ad altissimo rischio figure di melma .... ergo ci vorrebbe la miglior formazione possibile


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.
> ...



Sono curioso di vedere se senza bonaventura giochiamo ancora con il 4-4-2 e se si chi giochera' sulle fasce.
Qualora fosse boateng, questo non ha il fiato per fare 30 inuti da seconda punta, mi domando quanto durera' da esterno!


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da anni vado allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, tra l'altro proprio nel girone dove è presente l'Alessandria, ti dico una cosa. Mai come quest'anno il livello del girone A è stato cosi alto, 5-6 squadre non sfigurerebbero assolutamente in serie B te l'assicuro, l'Alessandria ha soffiato (al mio Bassano) il giocatore più forte della Lega Pro proprio ieri.
> 
> Se hanno eliminato due squadre di A (Genoa e Palermo) ed alcune di B non è assolutamente un caso, questi corrono come dannati e giocano al calcio. Non hanno nulla da perdere e saranno trascinati da 15.000 tifosi. Se gli concediamo un pizzico di fiducia si rischia davvero la brutta figura, con il Crotone ne abbiamo avuto la prova.
> 
> Dentro la miglior formazione possibile ed ammazziamoli fin da subito.



ti riferisci a iocolano?? visto giocare, è un esterno alto, davvero un bel giocatore per la categoria..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da anni vado allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, tra l'altro proprio nel girone dove è presente l'Alessandria, ti dico una cosa. Mai come quest'anno il livello del girone A è stato cosi alto, 5-6 squadre non sfigurerebbero assolutamente in serie B te l'assicuro, l'Alessandria ha soffiato (al mio Bassano) il giocatore più forte della Lega Pro proprio ieri.
> 
> Se hanno eliminato due squadre di A (Genoa e Palermo) ed alcune di B non è assolutamente un caso, questi corrono come dannati e giocano al calcio. Non hanno nulla da perdere e saranno trascinati da 15.000 tifosi. Se gli concediamo un pizzico di fiducia si rischia davvero la brutta figura, con il Crotone ne abbiamo avuto la prova.
> 
> Dentro la miglior formazione possibile ed ammazziamoli fin da subito.





666psycho ha scritto:


> d'accordissimo con te ! io sono molto preoccupato per questa partita, non mi fido proprio della squadra.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io li ho visti contro il Genoa e mi hanno impressionato molto per l'organizzazione tattica. E tecnicamente non sono affatto messi male, anzi..



Condivido pienamente le vostre preoccupazioni,
ma la mia è una provocazione verso la società,
visto che siamo a posto così, una squadra di lega pro va comunque battuta senza se e senza ma anche dalle nostre riserve, tanto più che ormai non è una sorpresa e sappiamo di doverla affrontare con la giusta concentrazione e determinazione.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Condivido pienamente le vostre preoccupazioni,
> ma la mia è una provocazione verso la società,
> visto che siamo a posto così, una squadra di lega pro va comunque battuta senza se e senza ma anche dalle nostre riserve, tanto più che ormai non è una sorpresa e sappiamo di doverla affrontare con la giusta concentrazione e determinazione.



ma poi è assurdo temere una squadra di lega pro... ma siamo talmente caduti in basso che ormai pure una squadra di pulcini mi preoccuperebbe...


----------



## Kazarian88 (25 Gennaio 2016)

*La probabile formazione:
Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Vincere la Coppa è più importante che vincere il derby, quindi migliore formazione possibile e forse non basta neanche.



Per noi è più facile accedere all Europa tramite la coppa Italia.
Tre partite da vincere assolutamente di cui due con l Alessandria....

Le riserve le metta con i cugini interisti.... Tanto il loro KULOVIC non gioca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.
> ...



Torneremo al modulo del degrado senza Bonaventura

Età aurea del Trash milanista


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2016)

*La probabile formazione:

Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*


----------



## Ciachi (25 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Ma ancora una volta niente kucka?


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia... balotelli e boateng titolari... neanche la guardo, non ci voglio rimettere in salute. Due più inutili non si poteva.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mamma mia... balotelli e boateng titolari... neanche la guardo, non ci voglio rimettere in salute. Due più inutili non si poteva.



Giochiamo in 9. 

Con Honda in 8. 

Con Poli in 7. 

Con De Scempio in 6.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo in 9.
> 
> Con Honda in 8.
> 
> ...



dobbiamo vincere anche in 6


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Spero che abbiano imparato dalla gara con il Crotone e, anche se erano altri tempi e altri giocatori, già la gara contro il Novara del 2010 doveva servire da lezione.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



agghiaggiande.  

ma poi boateng dall'inizio ? avrà si e no un'autonomia di mezz'ora.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> agghiaggiande.
> 
> ma poi boateng dall'inizio ? avrà si e no un'autonomia di mezz'ora.



Mezz'ora spero tu stia scherzando, se hai visto le ultime partite, questo è tanto se tiene dieci minuti.

Comunque formazione agghiacciante, per me rischiamo di non vincere.


----------



## folletto (25 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



Riposano i due cesso-campisti in vista del derby

Balotelli e Boateng dall'inizio? No dai, impossibile


----------



## beleno (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



Qui si prospetta una figura pietosa che ricorderemo per anni, attenzione. Kucka che fine ha fatto? Superato persino da Poli? Poi balotelli, si sarà guadagnato la fiducia del mister con la prova maiuscola di sabato a Empoli....


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma facesse giocare Calabria per Dio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stex (26 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo di nn fare figure di melma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Stasera ci asfaltano....
Vuole assegnare la coppa direttamente all inter


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> Speriamo di nn fare figure di melma





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Stasera ci asfaltano....
> Vuole assegnare la coppa direttamente all inter





Obbiettività ed equilibrio ragazzi dai!


----------



## Kaladin85 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Giochiamo contro una squadra di Lega Pro, ma la formazione fa comunque rabbrividire.


----------



## devilman (26 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo contro una squadra di Lega Pro, ma la formazione fa comunque rabbrividire.



Vero ma una formazione di Lega Pro che ha eliminato due squadre di A e due di B , e non solo per 'culo' , poi probabilmente avremo la meglio nelle due partite ma schierare stasera una formazione così piena di gente fuoriforma o che mai ha giocato insieme è veramente ridicolo !


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



Naturalmente non sarà questa la formazione, Boateng e Balotelli non hanno nelle gambe nemmeno un tempo a testa, Miha per quanto incapace non si gioca due cambi così, 
Il cadavere di Honda non giocherà dall'inizio, non reggerebbe 3 partite in una settimana, Kucka giocherà 
su de Jong sono curioso, se non dovesse giocare vuol dire che è fuori squadra, sarebbe un invito ad andarsene il prima possibile


----------



## Kaladin85 (26 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Naturalmente non sarà questa la formazione, Boateng e Balotelli non hanno nelle gambe nemmeno un tempo a testa, Miha per quanto incapace non si gioca due cambi così,
> Il cadavere di Honda non giocherà dall'inizio, non reggerebbe 3 partite in una settimana, Kucka giocherà
> su *de Jong *sono curioso, se non dovesse giocare vuol dire che è fuori squadra, sarebbe un invito ad andarsene il prima possibile



Oddio, spero proprio che non gli passi nemmeno per la testa di schierare de jong, che attualmente è il giocatore più dannoso in rosa dopo de sciglio; molto meglio poli, e ho detto tutto...


----------



## Aron (26 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Naturalmente non sarà questa la formazione, Boateng e Balotelli non hanno nelle gambe nemmeno un tempo a testa, Miha per quanto incapace non si gioca due cambi così,
> Il cadavere di Honda non giocherà dall'inizio, non reggerebbe 3 partite in una settimana, Kucka giocherà
> su de Jong sono curioso, se non dovesse giocare vuol dire che è fuori squadra, sarebbe un invito ad andarsene il prima possibile



Come lo mandi via De Jong?
Prende un ingaggio da giocatore importante, ha 31 anni e fa la riserva in un Milan mediocre.
Se lo piglierebbero solo in MLS e nel campionato cinese.

Detto questo, Balotelli titolare sarebbe grave.
Balotelli dopo l'ultima partita non dovrebbe vedere il campo per almeno un mese.


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ho paura di guardarla.


----------



## Henry (26 Gennaio 2016)

Brutte sensazioni. Temo una disfatta ignobile...


----------



## devilman (26 Gennaio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Brutte sensazioni. Temo una disfatta ignobile...



SE giochiamo con umiltà e concentrazione (  ) non ci dovrebbero .. essere troppi problemi


----------



## Sanji (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



Se si giocherà davvero con questa formazione Miha cambia sicuramente modulo, Boa trequartista 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Henry (26 Gennaio 2016)

Di sti tempi il pessimismo estremo non è mai ingiustificato, ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori


----------



## Henry (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma poi perché non fa giocare Kucka? Io lo farei giocare titolare anche in campionato, persino al posto di Honda sulla destra se i due centrali del centrocampo sono inamovilbili, e lo sono purtroppo per ragioni varie anche di natura extratecnica. Tecnicamente è scarso e sarebbe adattato al ruolo, ma anche Honda lo è; ha nerbo velocità, fisicità e almeno andrebbe nello spazio senza palla, abbiamo tutta gente che aspetta sempre la palla sui piedi.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

devilman ha scritto:


> Vero ma una formazione di Lega Pro che ha eliminato due squadre di A e due di B , e non solo per 'culo' , poi probabilmente avremo la meglio nelle due partite ma schierare stasera una formazione così piena di gente fuoriforma o che mai ha giocato insieme è veramente ridicolo !



Concordo, è ridicolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mi basta ricordare la formazione schierata in Milan-Crotone e la figura barbina che stavamo facendo

Stasera quelli dell'Alessandria correranno a mille, sarà più dura di quanto si pensi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Questa partita entrerà negli almanacchi.


----------



## koti (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*





Sanji ha scritto:


> Se si giocherà davvero con questa formazione Miha cambia sicuramente modulo, Boa trequartista 4-3-1-2.


Honda mezz'ala e Jose Mauri perno davanti alla difesa?  
Sarebbe folle.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

boateng vice bonaventura...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



Ragazzi parliamoci chiaro : De Sciglio , Zapata , Poli , Boateng , Balotelli è un SUICIDIO . 

Miha ma che cacchio fai ????


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi parliamoci chiaro : De Sciglio , Zapata , Poli , Boateng , Balotelli è un SUICIDIO .
> 
> Miha ma che cacchio fai ????



L'Alessandria, senza alcun rispetto, dovremmo batterla perfino coi primavera...


----------



## devilman (26 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'Alessandria, senza alcun rispetto, dovremmo batterla perfino coi primavera...



I ns Primavera non battono neppure une squadra di Eccellenza ... , umiltà e concretezza , prima di fare brutti risvegli .


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Boateng; Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*



La mia idea è che questo Milan non può permettersi di giocare con le riserve, neanche contro una squadra di Lega Pro


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che questo Milan non può permettersi di giocare con le riserve, neanche contro una squadra di Lega Pro



ve lo dico adesso , questa sera facciamo una figura di M , questi corrono come dei treni


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

devilman ha scritto:


> I ns Primavera non battono neppure une squadra di Eccellenza ... , umiltà e concretezza , prima di fare brutti risvegli .



Certo che serve umiltà...quella serve sempre...dico solo che se le riserve del Milan non possono battere una squadra di Lega Pro è ridicolo..sabato sera c'è un derby importantissimo, giusto preservare chi gioca sempre e dare una chance a certi giocatori (soprattutto Balo e Jose Mauri)...comunque mandiamo in capo L.Adriano e Honda..due che prima di venire da noi giocavano in champions


----------



## devilman (26 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che serve umiltà...quella serve sempre...dico solo che se le riserve del Milan non possono battere una squadra di Lega Pro è ridicolo..sabato sera c'è un derby importantissimo, giusto preservare chi gioca sempre e dare una chance a certi giocatori (soprattutto Balo e Jose Mauri)...comunque mandiamo in capo L.Adriano e Honda..due che prima di venire da noi giocavano in champions


Quello è vero ma sappiamo bene tutti che oramai la differenza di categoria è molto diminuita rispetto al passato, basta partire più rilassati e magari corri rischi seri , la qualità fa sempre la differenza ma se l'avversario arriva prima di te sul pallone .. .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi vedremo se i vari Zapata, De Sciglio ecc.. sono almeno da Lega Pro visto che in precedenza abbiamo constatato che soffrono contro squadre di Serie B


----------



## zlatan (26 Gennaio 2016)

Io ero uno di quelli che si era incazzato e molto nel vedere la formazione anti crotone, e purtroppo ero stato facile profeta. Ora va bene che questa è serie C, però francamente Poli e Josè Mauri a centrocampo, mi pare forse eccessivo, considerando la tenuta di Boateng, e la personalità di Honda, a centrocampo ci ammazzano. In attacco se Balotelli è quello di Sabato, giochiamo con uno in meno, e Adriano spero non sia troppo fuso. Per chiudere se aggiungiamo che in difesa abbiamo 2 dei 4 fusi di loro e pronti a fare stupidate in serie, il quadro non è proprio il massimo.
Del resto il derby è il derby, e mentre x questa partita c'è tempo per rimediare alla frittata, se perdiamo il derby andiamo a 11 punti dalle m...., e Sinisa lo vedrei di nuovo malissimo. Mah che dire noi abbiamo solo da perdere, perchè ci criticheranno in ogni caso, a meno che non vinciamo dal 3-0 in su.
Quindi attendiamo con ansia il primo marzo per festeggiare il ritorno in una finale dopo una vita, e speriamo che domani i cugini per una volta vincano, meglio loro dei gobbi il 12 maggio a Roma....


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

devilman ha scritto:


> Quello è vero ma sappiamo bene tutti che oramai la differenza di categoria è molto diminuita rispetto al passato, basta partire più rilassati e magari corri rischi seri , la qualità fa sempre la differenza ma se l'avversario arriva prima di te sul pallone .. .



si vabbè ma qui non c'è una sola categoria di differenza..oh ragazzi, io per primo mi auguro che non facciamo una figuraccia ma non posso preoccuparmi dell'alessandria...non dico che li asfalteremo ma mi auguro bene che la chiudiamo già all'andata..


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

Occhio che questi a calcio ci sanno giocare bene, corrono, lottano e a quanto pare ci credono, non sottovalutiamoli


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno sa dove posso guardare quests partita via streaming?
Sto in Canada quindi non ho la rai

Non me l'aspettavo questa formazione. L'unica cosa che mi piace e Mauri 
Questa e una partita importantissimo per la nostra stagione. 
Le partite importante erano quelli in Champions League..adesso le nostre partite importanti sono quelli contro squadre provinciali.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'Alessandria, senza alcun rispetto, dovremmo batterla perfino coi primavera...



.



wfiesso ha scritto:


> Occhio che questi a calcio ci sanno giocare bene, corrono, lottano e a quanto pare ci credono, non sottovalutiamoli



quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti.
ma quante partite hai visto dell'alessandria??
no cosi perchè qui qualsiasi squadra sconosciuta si incontri, qualsiasi giocatore si acquisti, tutti grandi intenditori.

perche al massimo dell'alessandria abbiamo visto solo le sintesi (chi le ha viste) delle gare di coppa italia.

cioè per dire

FeralpiSalò - Alessandria 3 - 0


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appunto..l'Alessandria non è manco prima nel suo girone di Lega Pro...dai su, vabbè le favole ma in un doppio confronto gli lascio giusto il 2% di possibilità e se dovessimo perdere non esistono meriti dell'avversario, esisterebbe solo una vergogna senza giustificazione e l'esonero immediato del tecnico


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intanto nessuno si é proclamato grande intenditore, sto solo dicendo di rispettare ľavversaruo perché contro di noi corrono tutti il doppio e lottano il triplo, comunque ne riparleremo.dopo stasera


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Gennaio 2016)

è incredibile solo pensarlo .. ma per me sarà dura sia stasera che al ritorno .... felice di essere smentito


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ve lo dico adesso , questa sera facciamo una figura di M , questi corrono come dei treni



Ti parla uno che da anni va allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, la categoria la conosco bene, ti assicuro che mai come quest'anno il girone A è di un livello altissimo, ci sono 5-6 squadre che hanno una rosa assolutamente da serie B. Per questo io non sono assolutamente stupito abbiamo mandato a casa squadre di serie B ed A. 

Loro hanno uno stadio tutto colorato di grigio questa sera, l'entusiasmo è a mille e non hanno niente da perdere, anzi queste sono le occasioni di grande visibilità che ti possono cambiare una carriera. Questa sera troveremo gente assatanata che darà il 200%, garantito. 

Se scendi in campo con una serie di elementi che non hanno assolutamente il ritmo partita, che magari prendono sottogamba l'avversario e la partita beh ti assicuro che nonostante le due categorie di differenza soffri e rischi la brutta figura.

Ecco perchè viste le probabili formazioni ho seri timori che se questa sera non li "uccidi" subito rischi davvero.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io, vado allo stadio da tanti anni a vedere il Bassano in Lega Pro ed è lo stesso girone dell'Alessandria, li ho visti parecchie volte dal vivo (non più tardi di tre mesetti fa l'ultima) e da amante della categoria conosco per filo e per segno tutto. Le partite intere te le puoi guardare in streaming, c'è una canale free che trasmette tutta la lega pro, nulla di illegale. E' una categoria fantastica, io da tanti anni amo le serie minori a scapito del calcio "dei grandi" oramai completamente rovinato dai soldi. 

Sono un'ottima squadra e non capisco perchè tiri in ballo la Feralpi che tra l'altro sabato scorso ha battuto qui a Bassano la mia squadra e ti assicuro che Aimo Diana sta facendo un ottimo lavoro. Tu andassi a guardare o cominciassi a seguire la categoria capiresti che cosa intendo, non pensare ci sia tutta questa differenza con la serie B, anzi per molte squadre non c'è proprio.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io, vado allo stadio da tanti anni a vedere il Bassano in Lega Pro ed è lo stesso girone dell'Alessandria, li ho visti parecchie volte dal vivo (non più tardi di tre mesetti fa l'ultima) e da amante della categoria conosco per filo e per segno tutto. Le partite intere te le puoi guardare in streaming, c'è una canale free che trasmette tutta la lega pro, nulla di illegale. E' una categoria fantastica, io da tanti anni amo le serie minori a scapito del calcio "dei grandi" oramai completamente rovinato dai soldi.
> 
> Sono un'ottima squadra e non capisco perchè tiri in ballo la Feralpi che tra l'altro sabato scorso ha battuto qui a Bassano la mia squadra e ti assicuro che Aimo Diana sta facendo un ottimo lavoro. Tu andassi a guardare o cominciassi a seguire la categoria capiresti che cosa intendo, non pensare ci sia tutta questa differenza con la serie B, anzi per molte squadre non c'è proprio.


non metto in dubbio che tu sia preparato.
era un discorso generale. diciamo che nel forum puoi esistere te, e qualche altro. poi nessuno dei comuni mortali (tifosi del milan perche qui è un forum di milanisti) si va a vedere le partite dell'alessandria.
io stesso che sono sardo mi guardo tutte le partite del cagliari. ma oltre il cagliari zero assoluto.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non metto in dubbio che tu sia preparato.
> era un discorso generale. diciamo che nel forum puoi esistere te, e qualche altro. poi nessuno dei comuni mortali (tifosi del milan perche qui è un forum di milanisti) si va a vedere le partite dell'alessandria.
> io stesso che sono sardo mi guardo tutte le partite del cagliari. ma oltre il cagliari zero assoluto.



Appunto, ognuno c'ha le sue passioni, io amo la Lega Pro ed ho la fortuna che da anni il Bassano gioca alla grande, vado allo stadio e mi diverto. Conseguente logica è che conosco le squadre che ogni anno sono nello stesso girone, l'Alessandria è un esempio. Io a chi ama questo sport lo dico sempre, se avete la possibilità seguite il calcio minore e vi accorgerete di quanto schifo sia diventato il calcio dei grandi, rovinato dai soldi. Nelle serie minori si riesce ancora a respirare quell'aria di calcio che in Serie A non riesco più a fare.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Intanto nessuno si é proclamato grande intenditore, sto solo dicendo di rispettare ľavversaruo perché contro di noi corrono tutti il doppio e lottano il triplo, comunque ne riparleremo.dopo stasera



non era riferito a te, ma alla prassi comune che ho descritto.. compri bacca e tutti avevano visto tutte le partite di bacca, non compri martinez idem. giochi con l'alessandria ed è uguale.

posso correre quanto vuoi ma sempre una squadra di lega pro restano imho


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non era riferito a te, ma alla prassi comune che ho descritto.. compri bacca e tutti avevano visto tutte le partite di bacca, non compri martinez idem. giochi con l'alessandria ed è uguale.
> 
> posso correre quanto vuoi ma sempre una squadra di lega pro restano imho



in parte è vero, ma a me ste "squadrette" fanno più paura di una juve, nel senso che la juve sai che è forte, l'alessandria no, e a vedere la formazione chissà quanto li stiamo sottovalutando... sottovalutare l'avversario è il peggiore errore che possa fare una squadra seria


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sinisa si scanserà sia in coppa che nel derby, come ha già fatto


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Appunto, ognuno c'ha le sue passioni,* io amo la Lega Pro ed ho la fortuna che da anni il Bassano gioca alla grande, vado allo stadio e mi diverto*. Conseguente logica è che conosco le squadre che ogni anno sono nello stesso girone, l'Alessandria è un esempio. Io a chi ama questo sport lo dico sempre, se avete la possibilità seguite il calcio minore e vi accorgerete di quanto schifo sia diventato il calcio dei grandi, rovinato dai soldi. Nelle serie minori si riesce ancora a respirare quell'aria di calcio che in Serie A non riesco più a fare.



e quante madonne quei stramaledetti 2 punti al Novara


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> in parte è vero, ma a me ste "squadrette" fanno più paura di una juve, nel senso che la juve sai che è forte, l'alessandria no, e a vedere la formazione chissà quanto li stiamo sottovalutando... sottovalutare l'avversario è il peggiore errore che possa fare una squadra seria



si la juve sai che è forte e lo è
la alessandria no ma resta sempre una squadra di lega pro indipendetemente da quello che pensi. non si trasforma nella juve


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Calabria doveva giocare. Punto.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> si la juve sai che è forte e lo è
> la alessandria no ma resta sempre una squadra di lega pro indipendetemente da quello che pensi. non si trasforma nella juve



si, ma già facciamo pena di nostro, ci manca solo che entrino in campo molli e convinti di aver già vinto e la prendiamo nel didietro con il ghiaione...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Calabria doveva giocare. Punto.



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Calabria doveva giocare. Punto.



concordo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Gennaio 2016)

la vedrò solo per osservare come si muove Mauri, per ora oggetto misterioso. 
Curioso anche di vedere l'atteggiamento di Adriano dopo gli ultimi giorni di ordinaria follia


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

speriamo in un bel 3/4-0. Sarebbe il minimo da chiedere ad una squadra di Serie A che gioca contro una di Lega Pro.
Curioso anche io di vedere Luiz Adriano psicologicamente che voglia avrà, mentre ho zero curiosità di vedere quell'essere inutile di Balotelli, anche se sono certo che stasera segnerà.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma ancora andiamo in giro coi vari Honda e Zapata?


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

*La formazione ufficiale

MILAN: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, Mauri, Boateng; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale
> 
> MILAN: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, Mauri, Boateng; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*


Ma perché Calabria non gioca mai?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma perché Calabria non gioca mai?



De Sciglio ha il procuratore amico di Galliani


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah, mi sembra un discorso piuttosto ignorante (senza alcuna offesa, eh). Diciamo che ognuno ha le proprie passioni: io per esempio seguo assiduamente Serie A e Serie B, che ho modo di vedere anche dal vivo ogni tanto essendo a 15 minuti da Lanciano, città dell'omonima squadra che sta in B e capita spesso che preferisca un Carpi-Bologna a un Manchester United-Manchester City, per esempio.. Mentre ci sono altri che qui guardano partite di campionati che non conosco, Eredivisie, campionato argentino, ecc.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale
> 
> MILAN: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, Mauri, Boateng; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*



Balotelli dopo sabato era da rispedire a Liverpool e oggi gioca titolare, mah.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale
> 
> MILAN: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, Mauri, Boateng; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*



mamma mia, da mettersi le mani nei capelli. 

speriamo bene.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale
> 
> MILAN: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Poli, Mauri, Boateng; Balotelli, Luiz Adriano.*



il centrocampo mi fa paurissima... il duo Boateng-Balotelli riuscirà a correre 90minuti?


----------



## 666psycho (26 Gennaio 2016)

speriamo bene!! Forza Milan!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Hahaha qualcuno spieghi al tipo della RAI che c'è anche il ritorno


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che competenza alla RAI, il tizio la che parla di rigori non curante che c'è il ritorno anche ammesso un pareggio, ma li ritirano dal postalmarket?


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che competenza alla RAI, il tizio la che parla di rigori non curante che c'è il ritorno anche ammesso un pareggio, ma li ritirano dal postalmarket?



mi raccomando di pagare il canone


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha qualcuno spieghi al tipo della RAI che c'è anche il ritorno



3-3 con supplementari e rigori.  

la rai è una roba imbarazzante.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha qualcuno spieghi al tipo della RAI che c'è anche il ritorno


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Balotelli dopo sabato era da rispedire a Liverpool e oggi gioca titolare, mah.



Quale folle piano possa mai far giocare e insistere nel fargiocareun giocatore che a giugno se ne tornerà a Liverpool... Quale arcano beneficio ne potrà mai trarre la squadra?? 
.... Ah già dimenticavo.... Mr Raiola.
Bisogna pensare a rivalutare Balotelli per l agente Raiola. 

Emerito Capre.... Fate giocare Calabria o José mauri. 
SVEGLIAAAA


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che palle sto Abbiati..


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balo al solito..


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che piede Balotelli


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli mah


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

bel cross di De Sciglio è dura da dire eh? lo facesse calabria lo vorreste titolare per 8 mesi


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> bel cross di De Sciglio è dura da dire eh? lo facesse calabria lo vorreste titolare per 8 mesi :
> 
> è a suo agio stasera perché gioca contro gente del suo livello, da lega pro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> bel cross di De Sciglio è dura da dire eh? lo facesse calabria lo vorreste titolare per 8 mesi



de Sciglio lo portavi a sinistra ma Calabria doveva giocare oggi


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora 0-0 contro Allesandria magno...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora 0-0 contro Allesandria magno...



Vabbé, sono della Lega Pro, mica la rappresentativa che incontri in estate


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

balotelli è un asino


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng se lo davi a Gregucci non lo schierava sicuro titolare nell'Alessandria stasera... noi invece...


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> de Sciglio lo portavi a sinistra ma Calabria doveva giocare oggi


Ah ok, da quel punto di vista forse sì. Anche se De Sciglio gioca meglio a destra.
Cmq aldilà che siano passati solo 12 minuti è inverecondo che non riusciamo ad essere aggressivi e dominanti contro una Lega Pro.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2016)

Con Jose mauri è la prima volta che vedo fare movimenti da centrocampista.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa ha le saponette al posto delle scarpe 'sto somaro?


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

kill Balo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahah Balotelli vai col liscio, ancora!


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli ma che fa?


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Boateng se lo davi a Gregucci non lo schierava sicuro titolare nell'Alessandria stasera... noi invece...



Boateng sta facendo anche discretamente, suo fratello Balotelli è una roba indegna.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli è già irritante


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

quanto fa schifo balotelli, maledetto scarsone.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli merita botte


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha le saponette al posto delle scarpe 'sto somaro?



è inguardabile. E' il secondo pallone gol che De Sciglio gli recapita sui piedi e manco prende la palla sto storpio


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

balotelli è un giocatore finito
se cgiocasse pelè sarebbe meno goffo


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

dopo 20 minuti nessun tiro in porta... anzi no.. c'era quel passaggio di testa di romagnoli


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> dopo 20 minuti nessun tiro in porta...



loro hanno tirato!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

abbiati


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

questi caproni provocherebbero violenza anche in Ghandi


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

sarebbe curioso capire quale sia il monte ingaggi totale dell'Alessandria Calcio


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

occhio


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Gioco penoso contro una squadra di lega pro


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

che sofferenza pure stasera


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Gennaio 2016)

Manco con questi si tira in porta.....veramente imbarazzanti


----------



## Ciachi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ho paura...giuro.....ho paura!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quanto fa ridere Abbiati?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiati non può stare in porta, ogni volta mi fa venire un infarto


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma andassero a zappare la terra stiamo scappati di casa


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Manco con questi si tira in porta.....veramente imbarazzanti



senza un gioco anche contro la nazionale cantanti non si tirerebbe in porta.
Non avendo nessun solista che sappia DRIBBLARE un giocatore, in porta ci si arriva con la tecnica e la tattica. Entrambe sconosciute.


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Luiz e Balotelli spettatori non paganti


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

lenti lenti lenti....


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Manco contro le squadre di Serie C...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

il milan di migajlovic fa sempre la stessa giocata.... esterno per l'attaccante spalle alla porta, scarico all'indietro per il centrocampista e lancio per l'esterno di prima che si è inserito


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

ma dove vogliamo andare ? 

con l'inter ne prendiamo tante, ma tante.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

è bastato che i giocatori senza palla facessero movimenti di 10 metri dalla loro linea e s'è creato un'azione... sta gente non ha proprio voglia.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

imbarazzanti fin'ora


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Senza Bonaventura che s'inventa qualcosa, sta squadra non sa creare nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

balotelli hahahahahahahahahaha che voglia di spaccare il mondo


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

balotelli sei un mancini del cavolo... che tiro da mancini... maledetto


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Alla fine entrerà Bacca e vinceremo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

balo è un troll


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sto simultelli è davvero una cosa oscena. ...altro film horror stasera


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che pipponi , Balotelli poi e' da prendere a bastonate


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

però forse ci vuole un po' di oggettività. Poli e Jose Mauri sarebbero STELLE in qualche squadra di B? Intendo stelle, non titolari.
No. 
E così molti altri. Non abbiamo un giocatore cui vedo fare una gran giocata da riconoscergli che è un giocatore di Serie A. Ok togliamo Romagnoli, e io dico anche De Sciglio e Luiz Adriano, ma gli altri cos'hanno di particolare per giocare in serie A rispetto a quelli che militano in B? Abbiamo centrocampista dalla grande visione di gioco? Dal fulminante dribbling? Difensori insuperabili tatticamente e fisicamente? NO. Attaccanti dribblomani che inventano gol spettacolari? NO.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ho sempre sostenuto che tecnicamente gran parte dei nostri giocatori non e da Serie A. Oggi l'enesima conferma.

Se aggiungiamo che quelli tecnicamente da Serie A hanno limiti cerebrali (Balotelli), sono ex-calciatori (Boateng) o sono fisicamente inadatti al calcio di un certo livello (Honda) allora buona notte.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

i cross maledetto di de sciglio...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

luiz adriano ha mercato in cina
baloyelli e boateng dall'antartide


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Poli e Jose' Mauri sono piu scarsi di Loviso e Branca


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio ahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

ma seriamente sinisa ha detto "chi non si impegna non gioca il derby?" allora 11 convocati in meno per domenica


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

L'inutile Poli


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Poli e Jose' Mauri sono piu scarsi di Loviso e Branca



Bah. A me José Mauri sta piacendo.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

l'inutile per eccellenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che cesso sto poli


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

uno non tira quando deve, l'altro è un ciabattone da oratorio


----------



## Montag84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Poli, che scarparo


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahaha De Sciglio mi fa rimpiangere Taiwo


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bah. A me José Mauri sta piacendo.



non sta letteralmente toccando la palla.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

la prossima volta che qualcuno di questi scarsoni brontola che non gioca, dev'essere licenziato in tronco


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

persino il commento tecnico della RAI si permette di dare giusti consigli


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sto poli farebbe panchina anche se venisse a giocare con me il giovedì. ...come ci siamo ridotti


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> persino il commento tecnico della RAI si permette di dare giusti consigli



son talmente banali le cose che non sappiamo fare, che pure alla rai ci arrivano a capirlo..


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Poi ci lamentiamo di Montolivo, in confronto a questi e' Iniesta


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

sto rimpiangendo il capitone.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

dai alieni grigi


----------



## Montag84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

con Honda e De Sciglio è come non avere la fascia destra


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sono perso anche X-Files per vedere sto schifo


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Madonna mia questo..


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli lo fa apposta


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli che DEGRADO


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2016)

Poli non sta giocando male nel contesto, il suo problema più grosso che si sbatte troppo diventando inconcludente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che fa Balotelli? Che fa??


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Basta con Balotelli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Gennaio 2016)

Godo. GODO.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

maledetto chi t'ha comprato


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Lasciatelo a Torino sto pippone di Scarsotelli


----------



## medjai (26 Gennaio 2016)

Una domanda, qual'è la squadra di Lega Pro delle due?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

sbagliotelli


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Spero almeno che Balotelli abbia giocato milan no goal alla SNAI


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli perchè????


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> con Honda e De Sciglio è come non avere la fascia destra



va beh ragazzi ma ormai siete dei troll automatici su.
De Sciglio ha messo Balotelli davanti al portiere dopo 2 minuti, e dopo 15 gli ha passato la palla al limite dell'area. 
E basta con sto De Sciglio ogni 2 post senza senso su. E' un terzino, non un fantasista. 
Pensiamo a chi gioca al CENTRO DEL CAMPO che si nasconde e non ha un briciolo di tecnica, De Sciglio si fa 80 metri di campo ogni 2 minuti per lo meno.
Dopo un po' leggere solo commenti tutti uguali senza senso contro un DIFENSORE è stucchevole, soprattuto se riguardano la costruzione di gioco che di certo non dovrebbe basarsi sui terzini.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Lo slalom di de sciglio hahah


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Se penso che alcuni volevano vendere Bacca per un centrocampista mi viene da piangere


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore, grande Anto!


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Gennaio 2016)

Preferisco ripartire dai dilettanti....basta andare avanti con questa società e questi pagliacci travestiti da calciatori


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Rigoretto meno male...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

rigore netto


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo Antonelli.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

che fortuna... se lo tira il *******, lo sbaglia sicuro


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

bravo antonelli


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Bene, va. Segna il peggiore in campo.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

bravo luca.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mo lo sbagliamo sto rigore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Almeno i rigori si ricorda come si tirano


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Triennale per Balotelli


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Meno male che non sbaglia mai i rigori. Daje raga! 1-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo! F-E-N-O-M-E-N-O


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

vergogna


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2016)

Almeno i rigori li sa battere ancora


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che tristezza


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso anche X-Files per vedere sto schifo



Madoooo vero.. i miei pupilli


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madoooo vero.. i miei pupilli



Sto vedendo una serie stupenda sugli alieni. Stasera la finisco e domani posto tutto....

Preparati


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Alessandria - Milan 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dire che hanno fatto schifo e' poco


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

almeno sta capra ha il buon gusto di non esultare, vista la prestazione vergognosa.


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Gennaio 2016)

Contratto a vita per il pagliaccio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2016)

Io onestamente non credo che ci sia un altra squadra nel intero panorama calcistico a giocare in modo cosi indegno e brutto come il Milan dei ultimi 3 anni.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che 'bel' primo tempo....figuriamoci il secondo....


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> almeno sta capra ha il buon gusto di non esultare, vista la prestazione vergognosa.



non esulta mai in ogni caso


----------



## Marco23 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma L'Alessandria non gioca neanche in serie b?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo tenendo il campo in un modo ridicolo, se antonelli non si prendeva il fallo non segnavamo neanche tra un anno

bidonelli una roba veramente incresciosa


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Primo tempo orribile. Potevamo fare molto meglio, soprattutto sottoporta se non era per Balotelli a parte il rigore a fuoco. C'è da dire questi mo sono pure esaltati ma non abbiamo scuse. Dobbiamo fare di più di quanto dimostrato in questi 45 minuti.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Anch'io sono deluso ed ipercritico come voi ma criticare a prescindere non mi è mai piaciuto 
De sciglio sta giocando benissimo così come Honda 
Chi ha limiti lo sta dimostrando anche stasera: Poli e Zapata per esempio 
Chi deve giocare tanto e mettere minuti è J Mauri, questo ha potenzialità enormi


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non esulta mai in ogni caso



e questa cosa per me tifoso è inaccettabile....non so per voi. Mi irrita a dismisura.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma L'Alessandria non gioca neanche in serie b?



In LegaPro.


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono deluso ed ipercritico come voi ma criticare a prescindere non mi è mai piaciuto
> De sciglio sta giocando benissimo così come Honda
> Chi ha limiti lo sta dimostrando anche stasera: Poli e Zapata per esempio
> Chi deve giocare tanto e mettere minuti è J Mauri, questo ha potenzialità enormi


Ammiro il tuo ottimismo, per me non si salva nessuno


----------



## Montag84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono deluso ed ipercritico come voi ma criticare a prescindere non mi è mai piaciuto
> De sciglio sta giocando benissimo così come Honda
> Chi ha limiti lo sta dimostrando anche stasera: Poli e Zapata per esempio
> Chi deve giocare tanto e mettere minuti è J Mauri, questo ha potenzialità enormi



Due fenomeni proprio, strano che non siamo 8-0.

Honda è un giocatore con i piedi buoni, ma lentissimo e con zero personalità. De Sciglio uguale.

La loro dimensione è il Genoa!


----------



## Marco23 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In LegaPro.



Incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> e questa cosa per me tifoso è inaccettabile....non so per voi. Mi irrita a dismisura.



sì beh molti tifosi nemmeno esultano... certo le esultanze dei giocatori sanno trascinare anche i tifosi... ricordo quelle di weah, sheva o superpippo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2016)

per il momento l'attacco sta facendo veramente pietà, adriano e balotelli fermi immobili, nessun contatto con il centrocampo, insomma nulla


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono deluso ed ipercritico come voi ma criticare a prescindere non mi è mai piaciuto
> De sciglio sta giocando benissimo così come Honda
> Chi ha limiti lo sta dimostrando anche stasera: Poli e Zapata per esempio
> Chi deve giocare tanto e mettere minuti è J Mauri, questo ha potenzialità enormi



D'accordo su tutto.

Aggiungo la prestazione vergognosa di Balotelli e Boateng morto dopo 10 minuti come al solito, per fortuna che Luiz è rimasto.


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> De sciglio sta giocando benissimo così come Honda


Ma no come ti permetti?
De sciglio ahahahah
De sciglio cesso!
De sciglio rotfl
De Sciglio che schifo.

Non puoi dire che sta giocando benissimo, devi attenerti al mood dei commenti di ogni partita di questo ragazzo. Anche se in disparate occasioni è il nostro giocatore che ha più spesso il pallone tra i piedi e dal quale sono arrivati due assist perfetti, e questo la dice lunga sulla personalità/tecnica dei giocatori di centrocampo, bisogna deriderlo perchè cicca un tiro al volo o per qualsiasi giocata.
Poi quando Romagnoli viene saltato come un fallito, è colpa di un altro. LOL la coerenza.


----------



## Need4 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Tutto sommato pensavo peggio...zero rischi a parte i ferri da stiro del fascio! 
2 occasioni clamorose più altre 2/3 buone opportunità.
Bene De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Antonelli e Honda. Sufficienti Mauri, Poli, Zapata...Gli altri da 5,5


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì beh molti tifosi nemmeno esultano... certo le esultanze dei giocatori sanno trascinare anche i tifosi... ricordo quelle di weah, sheva o superpippo



beh ma questo quando segna rimane lo sguardo di sfida.
Cristo santo, ce lo riprendiamo tipo casa di cura per i tossici, speravo mostrasse qualche segno di volontà di cambiamento.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Fanno stremolire.....ma ancora di più le dichiarazioni di Galliani .....vi prego di mettere l argomento !!!


----------



## 666psycho (26 Gennaio 2016)

facciamo fatica contro una squadra di lega pro... Balotelli il peggiore penso, sembra un dilettante! boateng poi... che vergogna..


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Due fenomeni proprio, strano che non siamo 8-0.
> 
> Honda è un giocatore con i piedi buoni, ma lentissimo e con zero personalità. De Sciglio uguale.
> 
> La loro dimensione è il Genoa!



Se non ti piacciono non posso nè voglio metterci il becco, però in due hanno sfornato 4 assist


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ma no come ti permetti?
> De sciglio ahahahah
> De sciglio cesso!
> De sciglio rotfl
> ...



Di romagnoli purtroppo mi stupisce il fatto che difficilmente su palla lunga la prende di testa e quello di stasera è un avversario mediocre


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> e questa cosa per me tifoso è inaccettabile....non so per voi. Mi irrita a dismisura.



L'importante è che faccia esultare noi, purtroppo manco quello. Ci è voluto il rigore.


----------



## Montag84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Se non ti piacciono non posso nè voglio metterci il becco, però in due hanno sfornato 4 assist



Ti chiedo scusa per il tono ironico, ma mi irrita vedere questa gente con addosso la nostra maglia. Stiamo vincendo uno a zero su rigore contro una squadra di serie C senza aver fatto un tiro in porta pulito...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

bene i terzini


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato pensavo peggio...zero rischi a parte i ferri da stiro del fascio!
> 2 occasioni clamorose più altre 2/3 buone opportunità.
> Bene De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Antonelli e Honda. Sufficienti Mauri, Poli, Zapata...Gli altri da 5,5



Se non ti offendi sostituirei nei giudizi J Mauri con Romagnoli che per inciso non mi sta piacendo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo scusa per il tono ironico, ma mi irrita vedere questa gente con addosso la nostra maglia. Stiamo vincendo uno a zero su rigore contro una squadra di serie C senza aver fatto un tiro in porta pulito...



Le nostre "riserve" evidentemente valgono quanto una squadra di LegaPro.


----------



## Serginho (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora una volta non c'è gioco. Contro squadre di categorie inferiori e non si sa cosa fare col pallone, si riceve sempre palla spalle alla porta o col corpo rivolto verso il centro del campo. Squadra lenta, senza idee alla quale poi si aggiunge la pochezza tecnica degli interpreti. Riusciamo ad andare avanti solo perché fisicamente siamo superiori e te credo giochiamo contro una squadra di serie C.

Tutto ciò è il frutto del "gioco" monocorde e penoso di Mihaijlovic


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Per me il campo non sta favorendo l'Alessandria, è come se giocassero fuori casa e c'è pure la pista d'atletica.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo scusa per il tono ironico, ma mi irrita vedere questa gente con addosso la nostra maglia. Stiamo vincendo uno a zero su rigore contro una squadra di serie C senza aver fatto un tiro in porta pulito...



Non scusarti dai... 
Io sono molto più deluso di te e non manco di sottolinearlo nei miei post.

Proprio ieri ho sentenziato che di tutta la rosa a mio giudizio ce ne sono 3-4 da Milan e non di più, ma riesco a discernere le cose, almeno ci provo.

Oggi, nello specifico, Honda e desciglio sono i migliori


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta non c'è gioco. Contro squadre di categorie inferiori e non si sa cosa fare col pallone, si riceve sempre palla spalle alla porta o col corpo rivolto verso il centro del campo. Squadra lenta, senza idee alla quale poi si aggiunge la pochezza tecnica degli interpreti. Riusciamo ad andare avanti solo perché fisicamente siamo superiori e te credo giochiamo contro una squadra di serie C.
> 
> Tutto ciò è il frutto del "gioco" monocorde e penoso di Mihaijlovic


*.*


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì beh molti tifosi nemmeno esultano... certo le esultanze dei giocatori sanno trascinare anche i tifosi... ricordo quelle di weah, sheva o superpippo



a me, per quanto rare, piacevano un casino quelle di Gattuso, mi gasavano come poche


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Due fenomeni proprio, strano che non siamo 8-0.
> 
> Honda è un giocatore con i piedi buoni, ma lentissimo e con zero personalità. De Sciglio uguale.
> 
> La loro dimensione è il Genoa!


Come fai a dire che è lentissimo...tutta la squadra è lenta...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Senza fare polemica, ma se alcuni vedessero i messaggi senza vedere la partita penserebbe che stiamo perdendo 5-0..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> e questa cosa per me tifoso è inaccettabile....non so per voi. Mi irrita a dismisura.



Anche a me irrita molto.


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non scusarti dai...
> Io sono molto più deluso di te e non manco di sottolinearlo nei miei post.
> 
> Proprio ieri ho sentenziato che di tutta la rosa a mio giudizio ce ne sono 3-4 da Milan e non di più, ma riesco a discernere le cose, almeno ci provo.
> ...



quoto.
Che poi siamo una squadra raccapricciante ok, ma che senza i due quotati non avremmo fatto un'azione è fuori di dubbio.
Quindi Boa-Balo-J.Mauri-Poli è come se non avessero giocato.
Praticamente basiamo il gioco sui terzini come se avessimo Cafù e Candela, ma rigorosamente serviti non sulla corsa e sulla profondità, ma fermi.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo che abbiati si ritiri davvero a giugno... non lo voglio + vedere


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

io non so come fa la juve a volere poli secondo me ci trollavano


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Honda..


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia... altra occasione clamorosa che non finaliziamo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2016)

e quando segna


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso anche X-Files per vedere sto schifo



Siamo in due..... Che due cogl...


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng come Zidane


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

figurarsi se sta lumaca la butta dentro.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

ma prima Poli?? ha fatto una finta talmente bene che c'è cascato lui stesso


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Boateng quanti palloni ha perso?


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

L.Adriano e Balotelli sono la coppia peggiore che si possa schierare a livello di interazione tra i due


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli rigore a parte, le ha sbagliate tutte.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

che noia il milan


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> L.Adriano e Balotelli sono la coppia peggiore che si possa schierare a livello di interazione tra i due



Balotelli non ha intesa neanche con Bacca, le uniche prestazioni sufficienti le ha fatte da unica punta, è anarchia allo stato piro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma le notate ste due categorie di differenza?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

madò che noia immane. 

sembrano quelle amichevoli estive inutili.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Questo Milan meriterebbe una multa per insulto al calcio


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

sta facendo il gioco l'Alessandria.
Sono senza parole.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia. Miha vede le partite al contrario... Jose mauri giochicchia... Poli fa vomitare il maiale... toglie JM


----------



## cremone (26 Gennaio 2016)

Josè Mauri non ha fatto granchè ma ha bisogno di minuti da giocare mentre quell'inutile di Poli continua


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Jose mauri giochicchia...



ma Jose Mauri non ha toccato una palla!
ma che partite guardate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Iniziano le lodi al capitone


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che palle i commentatori Rai con Montolimbo


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sentendo quelli della Rai, pare sia entrato Iniesta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma senti ste Capre della Rai come lodato Montolivo..

Ma na cosa senza vergogna!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

bocciato pure stasera josè mauri. 

dai vattene in prestito da qualche parte e non farti più vedere.


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sembra che parlino di Iniesta e non del capitone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma sti qua sono pagati da Montolivo ??


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma Jose Mauri non ha toccato una palla!
> ma che partite guardate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Noi?


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bocciato pure stasera josè mauri.
> 
> dai vattene in prestito da qualche parte e non farti più vedere.



inguardabile. si è nascosto per 60 minuti. Credo abbia toccato 3 palloni giocando al centro del campo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

mauri miracolato da donadoni


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Hahahaha Sabato che scherza de Sciglio


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng una cosa ignobile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Aldooooooo ha fatto un passaggio... 
Capre. Un centrocampista deve fare passaggi.
Telecronisti Rai senza vergogna


----------



## cremone (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mauri miracolato da donadoni



Avrei preferito uscisse Poli comunque


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Noi?



Decisamente.
Jose Mauri non ha toccato un pallone. Non è soggettivo, è un dato oggettivo.
Dire il contrario rende preoccupante la capacità di giudizio.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma Jose Mauri non ha toccato una palla!
> ma che partite guardate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



se preferisci poli sei te che sbagli sport... o vedi la playstationj


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che roba...


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Squadra indegna, si soffre


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

e si prende si prende..... prima della fine si prende


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che rinvii nonno Libero..


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sto vedendo una partita penosa, non meritiamo di passare nemmeno. Ingabbiati dall Alessandria, e su questo ha più colpe Mihajlovic che i giocatori. Balotelli che dovrebbe smuovere mari e monti sta facendo una delle sue partite più brutte, e ce ne vuole aggiungerei anche. Che schifo


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiati è una roba incommentabile anche sui palloni facili


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

luiz adriano mamma che chiodo


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Iniesta maledetto... manco i controlli


Fischi meritatissimi, peccato non vengono da noi


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> se preferisci poli sei te che sbagli sport... o vedi la playstationj



o forse ne capisco di calcio e non posto il 98% delle volte "Aahahh tizio" "lol che cesso Caio" e altri interventi pregni di contenuti e di approfondimenti così.
Comunque ok, Poli è un "cesso a pedali" per usare un'etichetta qui tanto cara e Jose Mauri, 3 palloni toccati in 63 minuti, un baby fenomeno incompreso.


----------



## cremone (26 Gennaio 2016)

Un cambio sensato


----------



## Nicco (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che schifezza, indegni, tutti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Fuori per niang nemmeno per bacca, giusto così. Che tra l altro a momenti fa subito gol


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

La cosa giusta da fare sarebbe prendere monatelli per le orecchie e, ancora prima che vada negli spogliatoi, sbatterlo a calci sul primo aereo per liverpool


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

balotelli gioca come se fosse un 38enne a fine carriera, totti ci mette più intensità.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Poli si conferma sempre più inutile


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

LA pensava che in cina era peggio di Alessandria?


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

fuorigioco giustissimo.


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Appena uscito Balotelli si comincia a giocare.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Kucka s'è trombato la moglie di Miha??? è sparito


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma Kucka s'è trombato la moglie di Miha??? è sparito



Deve giocare il derby , sarà una battaglia


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Deve giocare il derby , sarà una battaglia



Ma speriamo giochi

De sciglio ha preso una botta che ho sentito male anch'io.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Come ho scritto tempo fa senza Bacca si lottava per la zona retrocessione


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo meno tecnici pure dell'Alessandria.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Senza Bacca e Jack è una squadra da retrocessione seria


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo soffrendo pure...


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Nocerino manco in coppa? È uno dei cc migliori che ci sono in rosa e con questo dico tutto


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia Boateng, cristo santissimo


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Umiliati sul piano del gioco, e' la fine


----------



## monkey (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng, sparito per mezzo secolo poi sbaglia la prima che tocca XD


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng e' una roba inguardabile


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eros Ramazzotti gioca meglio di Boateng


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

non vediamo più palla


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

ci sono loro giocatori che nello stretto, gestiscono il pallone meglio dei nostri


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Vergogna Mihajlovic


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

Se ci fa gol Boniperti il pelato esulta sicuro.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Calmi.. è una tattica per far rilassare l'inter al Derby


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Palo di Niang


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quando segna sto somaro di Niang?


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Cristo.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mai na gioia.


----------



## Victorss (26 Gennaio 2016)

Io sto ridendo come un matto..sembrano le partite a fifa con mio fratello da ubriachi ahahahahsh


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Niang come col Barcellona


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Hahhaa ma no , come si fa ...


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng tempo che arriva in forma, va in vacanza e risbodda di 20 kg


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sto caprone non segna nemmeno con le mani


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mauri ha fatto pena, ma bbiamo coperto meglio gli spazi con lui che con mortovivo
intanto il capitone ci delizia con un pallonetto da fuori che...mamma mia...ahhahahahha


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che carrarmato.


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Mister grande giuco, mi raccomando continua sempre cosi'


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

È entrato il nostro centrocampista più forte e si vede dopo 1 minuto.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Giustamente è colpa di Mihajilovic se questi sono capre...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giustamente è colpa di Mihajilovic se questi sono capre...



No,zitto. Bisogna vincere 5-0.


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Non e' mai colpa del mister perche' pensare di giocare meglio di una squadra di lega pro e' impensabile


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non e' mai colpa del mister perche' pensare di giocare meglio di una squadra di lega pro e' impensabile



Ma cosa ? Che Abbiati non ha fatto una parata...

In attacco perdono palla ma perchè sono scarsi...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non e' mai colpa del mister perche' pensare di giocare meglio di una squadra di lega pro e' impensabile


siamo sicuri che l'alessandria abbia una rosa inferiore alla nostra?


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

LA ha la testa in Cina


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Si ma siamo sicuri che de Sciglio e Poli siano meglio di giocatori di Lega Pro ??


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Se si rompe Romagnoli stiamo freschi..


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ? Che Abbiati non ha fatto una parata...
> 
> In attacco perdono palla ma perchè sono scarsi...



si ma non hanno neanche una minima idea di gioco. I giocatori fanno schifo, ma non c'è un minimo d'organizzazione.


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo sicuri che l'alessandria abbia una rosa inferiore alla nostra?


No Branca e Bocalon sono i prossimi talenti del calcio italiano


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo sicuri che de Sciglio e Poli siano meglio di giocatori di Lega Pro ??



No questo è vero ahaha


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo sicuri che de Sciglio e Poli siano meglio di giocatori di Lega Pro ??



pescenaller e branca nettamente superiori


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma non hanno neanche una minima idea di gioco. I giocatori fanno schifo, ma non c'è un minimo d'organizzazione.



L'importante è che vi decidiate. Quando escono le notizie sul nano che vuole il 'bel giuoco' tutti a scrivere "ma come lo fai il bel gioco con questi?", poi durante le partite "non c'è un minimo di gioco, bla bla bla".


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma non hanno neanche una minima idea di gioco. I giocatori fanno schifo, ma non c'è un minimo d'organizzazione.



Boh, io vedo anche dei buoni movimenti, però se giochi con delle zavorre tipo Balotelli e Boateng ma che scambi/giochi vuoi fare ?


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2016)

1 a 0 su rigore contro lalessandria, schifo tutti con Mihajlovic in primis!!!!
Corrono più adesso che durante la partita stimscemi


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiati: 5,5 Non si è mai tranquilli
De Sciglio 6.5 Primo tempo ottimo, cala nella ripresa ma prestazione positiva
Romagnoli 6 Clienti non difficili, non sbaglia nulla
Zapata 6 Idem come sopra
Antonelli 6 Bene nell'occasione in cui conquista il rigore, poco altro
Honda 7 Migliore in campo. Assist e idee, male solo nell'occasione in cui si divora un gol fatto anche se è fortunosa la deviazione di testa del difensore
Poli 5 Molta confusione e poco ordine
J.Mauri 4 Un fantasma che non si fa nemmeno cercare dai compagni
Boateng 4 Perde tutti i palloni, non fa nulla
Balotelli 5 Segna un rigore conquistato da altri, al solito è indolente e non gioca coi compagni
L.Adriano 5,5 malino anche lui, ma non è servito

Niang 6 Dà brio all'attacco rossonero, ruba un pallone e si invola verso il portiere ma viene anticipato. Si fa vedere in profondità e coglie il palo con deviazione del portiere. almeno la volontà si vede
Montolivo 5,5 Dovrebbe avere carisma ed esperienza per gestire avversari così in scioltezza, invece fa venire la scioltazza.
Kucka s.v.

Mihajlovic 5 Ok, lui non va in campo. Però la squadra non ha idee, non ha gioco.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Prestazionaccia brutta


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2016)

Vinto 1-0 grazie al rigore mamma mia  .


----------



## cremone (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, io vedo anche dei buoni movimenti, però se giochi con delle zavorre tipo Balotelli e Boateng ma che scambi/giochi vuoi fare ?



Quei due non è obbligatorio farli giocare....


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, *io vedo anche dei buoni movimenti*, però se giochi con delle zavorre tipo Balotelli e Boateng ma che scambi/giochi vuoi fare ?



whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???????????????
dove?
quando si incamminano forse gli spogliatoi forse?


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che vi decidiate. Quando escono le notizie sul nano che vuole il 'bel giuoco' tutti a scrivere "ma come lo fai il bel gioco con questi?", poi durante le partite "non c'è un minimo di gioco, bla bla bla".



ma sai leggere? non parlo di bel gioco. Parlo di organizzazione, sapere cosa fare in campo... non è detto che essere organizzati sia bello... mourinho ha squadre ben organizzate, ma a livello di gioco fa schifo


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiati 5,5
De Sciglio 6
Zapata 6 
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 7
Honda 6
J.Mauri 6
Poli 6
Boateng 5
Luiz 5
Balotelli 6
Niang 5,5
Montolivo sv
Kuco sv


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Una sola parola, vergogna


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Partita brutta brutta brutta. Loro sono scarsi, si è visto. Hanno fatto dei tiracci ma noi siamo stati vergognosi.


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Gennaio 2016)

lo schifo


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> pescenaller e branca nettamente superiori



Tu ridi


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia il fascista. è invecchiato tantissimo.ma sta bene? in faccia è scavatissimo!

p.s. ho capito male ma ha detto "dobbiamo nasconderci?"


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiati 5.5

De Sciglio 6.5
Zapata 6 
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 6.5

Honda 6.5
Mauri 6
Poli 6

Boateng 4.5
Luiz 5
Balotelli 0 non si può giocare a calcio con questa non-voglia

Niang 6
Montolivo sv
Kucka sv


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma sai leggere? non parlo di bel gioco. Parlo di organizzazione, sapere cosa fare in campo... non è detto che essere organizzati sia bello... mourinho ha squadre ben organizzate, ma a livello di gioco fa schifo



Io leggo solo "non c'è un minimo di gioco" ovunque. Sull'organizzazione secondo me bisogna scindere: offensivamente poca organizzazione perché si aspetta il guizzo individuale, difensivamente la squadra ormai si regge piuttosto bene.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mamma mia il fascista. è invecchiato tantissimo.ma sta bene? in faccia è scavatissimo!
> 
> p.s. ho capito male ma ha detto "dobbiamo nasconderci?"



Ha detto "non dobbiamo nasconderci" quando gli hanno detto che dovevamo fare più gol...


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mamma mia il fascista. è invecchiato tantissimo.ma sta bene? in faccia è scavatissimo!
> 
> p.s. ho capito male ma ha detto "dobbiamo nasconderci?"



L'ha detto davvero.. o almeno a me è sembrato così


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mamma mia il fascista. è invecchiato tantissimo.ma sta bene? in faccia è scavatissimo!
> 
> p.s. ho capito male ma ha detto "dobbiamo nasconderci?"



è parso anche a me, ma ha subito cambiato il tiro delle risposte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2016)

Partita imbarazzante, lasciamo perder


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Gennaio 2016)

Io sinceramente mi vergogno di questa prestazione, veramente.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2016)

Nemmeno contro una squadra di Lega Pro sono in grado di fornire una prestazione convincente, non so veramente più cosa pensare ..


----------



## CIppO (26 Gennaio 2016)

Che pena ragazzi, passare di misura su rigore.


----------



## Serginho (26 Gennaio 2016)

Gente che ancora difende l'allenatore dopo simili prestazioni. Le comiche


----------



## marionep (26 Gennaio 2016)

Una delle pagine più tristi nella storia ultracentenaria del club. Non si tocca mai il fondo. Si scava, si scava, si scava.


----------



## alessandro77 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Imbarazzante la conduzione del secondo tempo.. Speculare sull'1-0 cercando di contenere invece di provare a segnare ancora.. Mah


----------



## robs91 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Due esterni (Honda e Boateng)che non sono esterni,due centrocampisti limitati,idem i iterzini e due punte statiche.Ma di che gioco vogliamo parlare?Sta squadra aldilà di qualche elemento fa vomitare....


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma poi perché vedendo che non concludevamo nulla non ha messo Bonaventura?


----------



## monkey (26 Gennaio 2016)

Non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma:

- "testa" di Honda e palo di Ninag o finiva 3 a 0
- abbiamo giocato in 9 quasi tutta la partita
- con Bacca e Jack finiva subito la partita 

Dopo criticate a ruota libera ma tant'è.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Gennaio 2016)

altre due ore della mia vita buttate, da domani mi metto a seguire le partite del Leicester.
Mi sono rotto i marroni glassati


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma poi perché vedendo che non concludevamo nulla non ha messo Bonaventura?



bonaventura non convocato


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo ma:
> 
> - "testa" di Honda e palo di Ninag o finiva 3 a 0
> - abbiamo giocato in 9 quasi tutta la partita
> ...



Il problema di questa squadra è proprio questo, che è raffazzonata a caso. Come diceva sopra qualcuno, abbiamo due esterni che non sono esterni di ruolo, se aggiungi che un altro è in campo a pascolare... Oltre ad essere scarsi nel gioco, è proprio costruita a caso.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Non è per dire ve l'avevo detto, ma......

Vi dicevo che sono un'ottima squadra, vi dicevo che sono una squadra da serie B, vi dicevo che con le nostre scarse riserve si rischiava la figuraccia...e cosi è stato, non abbiamo perso, ma la prestazione è stata scadente.

Ma cosi vi aspettavate? Boateng e Balotelli sono due ex giocatori, no non è un'esagerazione, lo sono. Luiz Adriano ha passato una settimana in aereo tra Cina ed Italia, Josè Mauri e Poli non giocavano da mesi. Vi rendete conto che in una situazione del genere la differenza di categorie vale poco e nulla?

E cosi invece di averla chiusa e giocare in relax al ritorno saremo costretti proprio nella gara di San Siro a schierare i titolarissimi per non rischiare nulla, invece di farlo all'andata e passeggiare al ritorno.

Robe da matti.


----------



## Black (26 Gennaio 2016)

il primo tempo abbiamo fatto una buona partita. La ripresa invece è stata vergognosa abbiamo lasciato troppo campo e troppe potenziali occasioni ad una squadra di lega pro. Indecenti. Gli unici a salvarsi dei titolari sono Romagnoli e Honda.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma poi perché vedendo che non concludevamo nulla non ha messo Bonaventura?



Perché era difficile farsi Milano-Torino in 10 minuti. Non è stato convocato.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è per dire ve l'avevo detto, ma......
> 
> Vi dicevo che sono un'ottima squadra, vi dicevo che sono una squadra da serie B, vi dicevo che con le nostre scarse riserve si rischiava la figuraccia...e cosi è stato, non abbiamo perso, ma la prestazione è stata scadente.
> 
> ...



Bravo hai centrato il punto. Abbiamo schierato una accozzaglia di giocatori fuori ruolo o ex giocatori, perchéé queste sono le nostre riserve.

Quello che dico da settembre è che se nei titolari possiamo competere per l'EL, nelle riserve siamo di una pena unica. Poli, Nocerino, Boateng, Balotelli, ma di che stiamo parlando? Aggiungiamoci che Luigi ha la testa in Cina, o comunque di certo non al Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Quei due non è obbligatorio farli giocare....



Sì che è obbligatorio, facciamo i seri. Ogni tanto devono giocare.



The Ripper ha scritto:


> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???????????????
> dove?
> quando si incamminano forse gli spogliatoi forse?



Non voglio dire che giochiamo bene, però anche oggi qualche scambio, uno-due, triangolo, qualche accenno di trama c'è. Ma è una cosa che fanno tutte le squadre di serie A, non vuol dire giocare bene ma l'anno scorso manco quello.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bravo hai centrato il punto. Abbiamo schierato una accozzaglia di giocatori fuori ruolo o ex giocatori, perchéé queste sono le nostre riserve.
> 
> Quello che dico da settembre è che se nei titolari possiamo competere per l'EL, nelle riserve siamo di una pena unica. Poli, Nocerino, Boateng, Balotelli, ma di che stiamo parlando? Aggiungiamoci che Luigi ha la testa in Cina, o comunque di certo non al Milan.



Ma poi, lo stesso identico errore di questa sera è stato commesso con il Crotone dove se fossimo stati eliminati ce lo saremmo pure meritato. Capisco l'allenatore voglia dare minutaggio a chi gioca poco, per pena probabilmente o per farli stare zitti per qualche settimana, ma davvero sono improponibili per svariati motivi. 

Con i titolari stasera finiva tre a zero minimo e al ritorno potevi mettere pure dei primavera che passavi tranquillo.


----------



## Nicco (26 Gennaio 2016)

Poche scuse comunque, comincio ad essere stanco di Sinisa, si arrabbia e urla, urla e si arrabbia, un disciplinatore che nulla ha portato al gioco di una rosa che per quanto possa fare schifo ed essere male assemblata potrebbe e dovrebbe dare di più. Vero è che il clima Milan è brutto, la società non aiuta, c'è la banda degli italiani, ci sono i diktat, c'è pinco e pallino ma porca miseria una identità di gioco in 7 mesi, una parvenza, un debole luce, un qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi, il nulla invece.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma poi, lo stesso identico errore di questa sera è stato commesso con il Crotone dove se fossimo stati eliminati ce lo saremmo pure meritato. Capisco l'allenatore voglia dare minutaggio a chi gioca poco, per pena probabilmente o per farli stare zitti per qualche settimana, ma davvero sono improponibili per svariati motivi.
> 
> Con i titolari stasera finiva tre a zero minimo e al ritorno potevi mettere pure dei primavera che passavi tranquillo.



Assolutamente. Infatti voglio dire anche gente come Zapata, che tutto sommato può essere definito calciatore, la sua figura l'ha fatta bene. Infatti è una riserva di Serie A. Altra gente dovrebbe giocare a Dubai, e basta, non in Serie A


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Poche scuse comunque, comincio ad essere stanco di Sinisa, si arrabbia e urla, urla e si arrabbia, un disciplinatore che nulla ha portato al gioco di una rosa che per quanto possa fare schifo ed essere male assemblata potrebbe e dovrebbe dare di più. Vero è che il clima Milan è brutto, la società non aiuta, c'è la banda degli italiani, ci sono i diktat, c'è pinco e pallino ma porca miseria una identità di gioco in 7 mesi, una parvenza, un debole luce, un qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi, il nulla invece.



Ha delle colpe, ma purtroppo è "obbligato" anche a far giocare certa gente che non ha senso di esserci, tutto perchè la società gli mette a disposizione per giocare ogni sette giorni 30 giocatori.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Inverecondi

Ma su tutti quello schifo di Mattia De Sciglio, peggior giocatore degli ultimi decenni


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Inverecondi
> 
> Ma su tutti quello schifo di Mattia De Sciglio, peggior giocatore degli ultimi decenni



Stasera i peggiori in campo sono gli ex alteti Balotelli e Boateng, tutti correvano tranne loro due. Poi altri come De Sciglio, Mauri, Adriano e Poli assolutamente impalpabili.


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Gennaio 2016)

brutta partita , lenta , senza un minimo di idee....honda e boateng devono giocare al centro...ma uno alla volta pero' altrimenti non ce la facciamo a giocare in 8 .

balotelli , se aveva una maglietta gialla addosso potevi scambiarlo con la bandierina del calcio d'angolo.

anche sinisa ci mette del suo pero'.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stasera i peggiori in campo sono gli ex alteti Balotelli e Boateng, tutti correvano tranne loro due. Poi altri come De Sciglio, Mauri, Adriano e Poli assolutamente impalpabili.



De Sciglio è stato un DANNO costante.

Boateng e Balotelli non si sono visti in quanto sono morti come calciatori. De Sciglio invece un'arma in più per gli avversari come sempre. Quando la palla arriva a lui nella metacampo avversaria è SEMPRE persa, vergognoso


----------



## LukeLike (26 Gennaio 2016)

E mi tocca leggere di chi dice che De Sciglio ha giocato meglio di Antonelli 

Comunque, uno come Kuco non ce lo meritiamo. Uno che entra nei minuti finali di una partita contro una squadra di Lega Pro con il piglio giusto, con l'atteggiamento, col carattere, la grinta.
Vedrete che nel derby tornerà la premiata ditta Bertolacci-Montolivo. Già me li immagino nello scontro fisico con l'altra accoppiata di centrocampo Medel-Melo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2016)

Non stiamo commentando una sconfitta, s'è vinto in trasferta l'andata di semifinale di Coppa Italia. Il bel gioco se non si vedeva prima non sarebbe apparso magicamente con quelli che son scesi in campo. Tanti preferiscono il risultato al bel gioco, anche con un autogol al 90°, ma a me pare che gli stessi si lamentino dell'assenza del gioco. Oggi ci son poche critiche da muovere a Sinisa, ha portato a casa un risultato tutt'altro che scontato, pur impiegando le riserve, e Abbiati è stato pressochè inoperoso. In conclusione è stata una buona prova, non un disastro, a parte Balotelli.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non stiamo commentando una sconfitta, s'è vinto in trasferta l'andata di semifinale di Coppa Italia. Il bel gioco se non si vedeva prima non sarebbe apparso magicamente con quelli che son scesi in campo. Tanti preferiscono il risultato al bel gioco, anche con un autogol al 90°, ma a me pare che gli stessi si lamentino dell'assenza del gioco. Oggi ci son poche critiche da muovere a Sinisa, ha portato a casa un risultato tutt'altro che scontato, pur impiegando le riserve, e Abbiati è stato pressochè inoperoso. In conclusione è stata una buona prova, non un disastro, a parte Balotelli.



Stiamo commentando una vittoria di misura contro una formazione che milita in Lega Pro, grazie ad un calcio di rigore. Se per te questa è una buona prova...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Stiamo commentando una vittoria di misura contro una formazione che milita in Lega Pro, grazie ad un calcio di rigore. Se per te questa è una buona prova...



Vincere in trasferta una partita così delicata, andata di semifinale, non può che essere una buona prova. I giocatori sono apparsi anche abbastanza tranquilli, e in questo per me conta molto Romagnoli, dà sicurezza. La prestazione è stata magari appena sufficiente e la partita è stata noiosa. Ma se gli attaccanti fossero stati più concreti si parlerebbe di un tre a zero. Invece dai commenti sembra sia stato un disastro.


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Vincere in trasferta una partita così delicata, andata di semifinale, non può che essere una buona prova. I giocatori sono apparsi anche abbastanza tranquilli, e in questo per me conta molto Romagnoli, dà sicurezza. La prestazione è stata magari appena sufficiente e la partita è stata noiosa. Ma se gli attaccanti fossero stati più concreti si parlerebbe di un tre a zero. Invece dai commenti sembra sia stato un disastro.



É evidente, ti accontenti veramente di poco


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2016)

Non giudico un risultato giudico la prestazione e dico "vergogna", gente come Balotelli veramente irritante.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non stiamo commentando una sconfitta, s'è vinto in trasferta l'andata di semifinale di Coppa Italia. Il bel gioco se non si vedeva prima non sarebbe apparso magicamente con quelli che son scesi in campo. Tanti preferiscono il risultato al bel gioco, anche con un autogol al 90°, ma a me pare che gli stessi si lamentino dell'assenza del gioco. Oggi ci son poche critiche da muovere a Sinisa, ha portato a casa un risultato tutt'altro che scontato, pur impiegando le riserve, e Abbiati è stato pressochè inoperoso. In conclusione è stata una buona prova, non un disastro, a parte Balotelli.





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Vincere in trasferta una partita così delicata, andata di semifinale, non può che essere una buona prova. I giocatori sono apparsi anche abbastanza tranquilli, e in questo per me conta molto Romagnoli, dà sicurezza. La prestazione è stata magari appena sufficiente e la partita è stata noiosa. Ma se gli attaccanti fossero stati più concreti si parlerebbe di un tre a zero. Invece dai commenti sembra sia stato un disastro.


----------



## Serginho (27 Gennaio 2016)

Possesso palla 40%-60%
Tiri totali 12-13
Tiri in porta 1-6
Tiri parati 4-3

2 categorie di differenza. Ehhh ma buona prova cit.


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2016)

Zero a uno contro una squadra di Lega Pro su rigore...e qualcuno è pure soddisfatto!?!?!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (27 Gennaio 2016)

sempre più convinto che bonaventura per noi è come messi per il barcellona...togli lui e non siamo più in grado di combinare nulla..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2016)

La prestazione di ieri sera è stata al limite dell'imbarazzante...
Va anche detto che è vero che ci sono due categorie di differenza, ma noi abbiamo giocato in 9 dato che Boateng e L.Adriano non sono nemmeno scesi in campo..

Da notare l'ennesima prova ridicola di De sciglio che nemmeno contro dei semi dilettanti riesce ad essere padrone della fascia...


----------



## davoreb (27 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con i titolari stasera finiva tre a zero minimo e al ritorno potevi mettere pure dei primavera che passavi tranquillo.




Bastava BACCA al posto di BALOTELLI e finiva 3-0 nel primo tempo, incredibile poi come Balotelli riesco a far giocare male anche il suo compagno di reparto che si ritrova solo in attacco con uno che si muove molto lentamente ed a caso.

Da notare che entrato Montolivo non è cambiato nulla, appena entrato Kucka in due minuti ci ha dato superiorità a centrocampo.


----------



## milanista_79 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Nemmeno un gol su azione contro una squadra di Lega Pro.
Non c'è stata un'azione in cui si sia vista, a livello tecnico, tattico e soprattutto atletico,la differenza che ci dovrebbe essere tra il Milan (anche pieno di riserve) ed una squadra di Lega Pro.

Una partita non può avere rilevanza statistica ma sostengo da anni che la Juventus (arrivata purtroppo a contendere il titolo di campione d'europa allo stratosferico Barcellona) giochi da sola in un campionato di serie b/serie C e la partita di ieri è una piccola prova.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Gennaio 2016)

Sono abbastanza soddisfatto, i ragazzi hanno messo a tacere tutti quelli che dicono che siamo una squadra da categoria promozione,
invece abbiamo dimostrato di reggere benissimo il confronto con una buona squadra di lega pro, certo magari il gioco non è stato brillante, ma non si può pretendere di andare a dominare l'Alessandria in casa loro 

Comunque sono certo che se giocassimo nel girone dell'Alessandria non avremmo difficoltà a raggiungere il nostro obiettivo del terzo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> sempre più convinto che bonaventura per noi è come messi per il barcellona...togli lui e non siamo più in grado di combinare nulla..


Il che la dice lunghissima...


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Partita di una bruttezza rara, ma non poteva essere altrimenti con poli, de sciglio, boateng e balotelli titolari.
Giocavamo contro una squadra di Lega Pro, ma abbiamo regalato loro quattro giocatori.

Si salvano solo Antonelli (migliore in campo) e Honda che, gol sbagliato a parte (anche sfortuna comunque), è stato l'unico a giocare a calcio e quei due assist perfetti a Balotelli e Niang andavano sfruttati meglio.
Josè Mauri così così, ma sicuramente tre spanne sopra Poli.


----------



## devilman (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ho stteso a scrivere commeni : siamo penosi , slavo solo il risultato e basta , figura barbina in campo e sugli spalti .. .


----------



## Henry (27 Gennaio 2016)

Fenomeni paranormali ieri sera a Torino, avvistati una moltitudine di ectoplasmi, spettri e zombies: gia` sul posto la squadra di X-Files per indagare...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio si è impegnato tanto ma proprio è scarso.. un Antonelli qualunque con due accelerazioni prima ha creato un quasi gol, poi si è procurato un rigore...


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Gennaio 2016)

segnalo nei voti gazzetta il 5 di romagnoli e il 6,5 di poli.
chiudere tutto.


----------



## Kaw (27 Gennaio 2016)

Allucinante l'atteggiamento di Balotelli.
Luiz Adriano non vede l'ora di rifare le valigie, e Boateng semplicemente non ha proprio l'allenamento, farebbe fatica in serie C in questo momento.

Per il resto la squadra si è adagiata su ritmi da zombie, visto anche l'avversario, e ha portato a casa una vittoria giocando con le infradito. Speravo che dessero un segnale diverso, ma tant'è...


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Gennaio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> segnalo nei voti gazzetta il 5 di romagnoli e il 6,5 di poli.
> chiudere tutto.


Ma dai, ma non si vergognano sti giornalai,per fortuna non la compro da decenni


----------



## LukeLike (27 Gennaio 2016)

E mi tocca pure leggere di gente soddisfatta della partita


----------



## J&B (27 Gennaio 2016)

della partita no ma della qualificazione si,quest'anno la portiamo a casa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Allucinante l'atteggiamento di Balotelli.
> Luiz Adriano non vede l'ora di rifare le valigie, e *Boateng semplicemente non ha proprio l'allenamento, farebbe fatica in serie C in questo momento*.
> 
> Per il resto la squadra si è adagiata su ritmi da zombie, visto anche l'avversario, e ha portato a casa una vittoria giocando con le infradito. Speravo che dessero un segnale diverso, ma tant'è...



Ieri sera ha sbagliato l'impossibile..un ex giocatore


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Gennaio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> segnalo nei voti gazzetta il 5 di romagnoli e il 6,5 di poli.
> chiudere tutto.



Ho letto su internet di un 4 ad Honda, migliore in campo dopo Antonelli...


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma questo Milan deve arrivare così fino a fine stagione?
Le sconfitte sono amare, ma le vittorie di questo Milan non sanno di niente.


Una sconfitta nel derby potrebbe nuovamente portare Mihajlovic a rischio esonero. Arrivo a dire che pur di vedere un cambiamento (perchè c'è fame di cambiamenti), comincio seriamente a caldeggiare l'allontanamento del tecnico. 

Tutto da vedere chi sarebbe il sostituto...Altro che Lippi e Conte (come prevedibile).


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma questo Milan deve arrivare così fino a fine stagione?
> Le sconfitte sono amare, ma le vittorie di questo Milan non sanno di niente.
> 
> 
> ...



quali vittorie?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> sempre più convinto che bonaventura per noi è come messi per il barcellona...togli lui e non siamo più in grado di combinare nulla..



io sono convinto che è importante ma non è che cambia tanto con o senza di lui, sempre schifo facciamo


----------

